# Real F-M Badge ebay



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

*If I knowed howta grab and glue the auction .. I woulda.

The badge ... personally, don't need another 
stinkin' F-M badge.  Not a player on this one.

VERY NICE, authentic artifact.  Has bottle-cap
still attached.  If it were removed .. held on w/
soft solder ... could body-work the small and
shallow dings present in the ''tire'' at the top
of the winged wheel.  Rest of item is very nice.

Far from being a beater ... needs some adjust-
ment in perimeter. NBD.

Bidding starts at one-hundred simoleons.

There is a reserve.

Fotos are unaltered originals direct from auction.





 




 



 




 





*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2018)

Gonna get crazy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Here ya go... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202279084807

I already have a bike attached to one so I'm good! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

*USA.*


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol ... oh yea nice...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Pretty nice badge. I have this one. Wondering which one of the two would be more rare?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Pretty nice badge. I have this one. Wondering which one of the two would be more rare?
> 
> View attachment 782607



I've seen more of the Indian than I have the FM--both on and off bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I've seen more of the Indian than I have the FM--both on and off bikes. V/r Shawn




I've seen the exact opposite...but who m I to decide.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *If I knowed howta grab and glue the auction .. I woulda.
> 
> The badge ... personally, don't need another
> stinkin' F-M badge.  Not a player on this one.
> ...




Awesome Patric, but I'm not a player on this one neither.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've seen the exact opposite...but who m I to decide.



When writing the FM mo. V/r Shawn


Bikermaniac said:


> I've seen the exact opposite...but who m I to decide.




Can you show me another, original FM, besides mine, with a badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you show me another, original FM, besides mine, with a badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> When writing the FM mo. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> Can you show me another, original FM, besides mine, with a badge? V/r Shawn




I think you're mixing the things up, my original question was which "badge" would be more rare. I've seen several FM badges; I think Catfish had two (or more), Patric had one, and I have seen others, at least 2 more plus this one on ebay. Edit: Patric owns 2 of them and one attached to his bike.

Credit to Catfish for the picture.




Credit to Patric for the picture


----------



## bricycle (Apr 4, 2018)

Go for it Patric.... buy it for the mrs.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 782626
> 
> 
> View attachment 782629
> ...




Wow, Patric, who own that one? If you can't disclose the name, I will understand. Edit: Just kidding, I know you own that one.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

More badges:

I think Dave S, owns this one and Nick owns the other one below (attached to his bike)


----------



## bike (Apr 4, 2018)

pat at least you could crop the carpet and rotate the pix
is there a crack from the L up ?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Go for it Patric.... buy it for the mrs.




*Oh, Bri ... with one badge on my '17 F-M .. and
two in my badge showcase .. the ''mrs.'' has 
little patience with me as it is.  

Sheeza beautiful bride ... but when she cuts --
it's wide .. deep .. and from now - on.

..... p.*


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Here's another one, original paint as far as I know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2018)

bike said:


> pat at least you could crop the carpet and rotate the pix
> is there a crack from the L up ?



Looks like of couple hairs. Maybe the seller is shedding.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> More badges:
> 
> I think Dave S, owns this one .......
> 
> View attachment 782639






 


*Bought above badge off of Dave the Wave some years ago.

Below is the identical badge after I washed it ... rubbed
it with a potato ... rinsed in denatured alcohol and finally
cleared with Krylon Matte Finish spray.



 *


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Bought that one off of Dave the Wave some years ago.
> 
> Below is the identical badge after I washed it ... rubbed
> it with a potato ... rinsed in denatured alcohol and finally
> ...




Awesome!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nick’s was a repo and I’m pretty sure that last one is too. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

bike said:


> *pat* *at* *least* *you* *could* *crop* *the* *carpet* *and* *rotate* *the* *pix*
> (AND) *is* *there* *a* *crack* *from* *the* *L* *up* *? *




*Paul ... you know as well as I, that the moment
I start futzin' with an auction foto and addin'
horsepower --- some mouthbreather is gonna
be all up in my cyber-grill, shoutin', ....''ain't right --- 
jus' ain't right !! '' 

C'mon - now .....*

*I love you Brother Paul .. but there are days when
you are just so FOS.*

*CLOSE UP of the debris-field on the badge ... below ...*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I think you're mixing the things up, my original question was which "badge" would be more rare. I've seen several FM badges; I think Catfish had two (or more), Patric had one, and I have seen others, at least 2 more plus this one on ebay. Edit: Patric owns 2 of them and one attached to his bike.
> 
> Credit to Patric for the picture
> View attachment 782636




*Bikermaniac ... bought this NOS specimen 
from CABEr - dmk441 -- a few years ago.

Offered him what he had in it, plus an offer
he could not refuse.  

Received the prize in within three days.  

..... p.*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd love to have one but way outta my league.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Here's another one, original paint as far as I know.




Nope just fauxtastic


----------



## bike (Apr 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like of couple hairs. Maybe the seller is shedding.




I have that problem too...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Bikermaniac ... bought this NOS specimen
> from CABEr - dmk441 -- a few years ago.
> 
> Offered him what he had in it, plus an offer
> ...




Awesome badge, thanks Patric.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Gonna get crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



As of 0926 EST 04/05/18 its at $600. With HD and Indian badges having trading in this range, or slightly higher, I could see a thousand dollar bill on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 5, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'd love to have one but way outta my league.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Or a Hudson badge for my archbar 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Or a Hudson badge for my archbar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 7, 2018)

*
Hmmm ... two days, nine hours left ... bid sittin'
at 600 simoleons ... reserve met ... not a player ...
excited to a point where getting back to the 
Land of Gnods is proving difficult ... watching an 
ancient Goldie Hawn flick, but switchin' over to 
Ghost Adventures ... love that schtuff ...........*


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice spirited bids.
Too bad it got separated from the bike, from which it came.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Nice spirited bids.
> Too bad it got separated from the bike, from which it came.View attachment 785854


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2018)

I wonder who got it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Strong money indeed! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 10, 2018)

Record price, wow!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2018)

More than like the person who’s been blogging on the Miami blog lately...lol....


catfish said:


> I wonder who got it.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Here ya go... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202279084807
> 
> I already have a bike attached to one so I'm good! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 782578 View attachment 782579 View attachment 782580




*It’s not complete until you have this hat to go with it! 
*


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> More than like the person who’s been blogging on the Miami blog lately...lol....




Miami blog?  Link please?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *It’s not complete until you have this hat to go with it!
> *
> View attachment 786269



...or the patch!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 11, 2018)

Only two main blogs on Miami ..... 


catfish said:


> Miami blog?  Link please?


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Only two main blogs on Miami .....




Ok, so who bought it?


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 28, 2019)

*So … now that a year and a half has passed ….*
*does any of us have knowledge as to the where-*
*abouts of that ebay prize ?  *

*Still Curious in SW Ohio ………….*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 23, 2021)

*Someone here knows where that relic went ...*


----------

